# MTB RAW - Thurs, 4/12/12



## bvibert (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm thinking of getting my first ride of the season in on Thursday after work.  Probably something mellow in Burlington somewhere.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 9, 2012)

Whats the status of Burlington mountian biking? Parking at the soccer fields still?


----------



## powhunter (Apr 9, 2012)

What time ya thinking????

Steveo


----------



## bvibert (Apr 9, 2012)

I would probably park at the soccer fields or maybe stone.

I'd start around 5.


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 9, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Whats the status of Burlington mountian biking? Parking at the soccer fields still?




Ok to park at the Soccer Fields, Sessions Woods, Stone Road and Miller Road. Everything in Sessions Woods and the State Forest other than blue trails is legally open for riding. New Britain Water Department properties remain closed to riding.


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 9, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I would probably park at the soccer fields or maybe stone.
> 
> I'd start around 5.



Won't be able to start until 5:30ish but will likely see you out there.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 9, 2012)

5:30 is more realistic for me, but I can push for 5 if needed.

Of course i haven't checked with the social coordinator yet, so I may no make it at all...


----------



## bvibert (Apr 10, 2012)

Woodcore looks like the only taker so far...  Any preference in starting point?


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 10, 2012)

If you were doing a road ride I'd join you.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 10, 2012)

:lol:

Putz...


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 10, 2012)

Isn't Greg talking about riding more than once this year?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 10, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Isn't Greg talking about riding more than once this year?



He's talking about it...

Why, you can't go out in the woods without Greg holding your hand?


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 10, 2012)

bvibert said:


> He's talking about it...
> 
> Why, you can't go out in the woods without Greg holding your hand?



Don't take it personally, he has blown me off about 5 or 6 times this season already. I am betting Paul will ride more dirt this year than Jeff


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 10, 2012)

bvibert said:


> He's talking about it...
> 
> Why, you can't go out in the woods without Greg holding your hand?



I've ridden with him the past two years the one time he rode each season(I think one time I had a bad free hub). Just don't want to miss out on his one ride this season.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 10, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I've ridden with him the past two years the one time he rode each season(I think one time I had a bad free hub). Just don't want to miss out on his one ride this season.



I see a correlation here.  Maybe if you rode more he would ride more???


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 10, 2012)

Forgot about a meeting I have on Thursday night,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Out for riding! May try to ride on Wednesday and Friday though, same time same place.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 10, 2012)

Bummer. Thurs is the only night that works for me.

I'll be at stone for 5:30 if anyone else wants to join me.


----------



## powhunter (Apr 10, 2012)

Will let ya know tomorrow...Legs are a little  toast after that pow harvest today

Steveo


----------



## bvibert (Apr 11, 2012)

Slight change of plans. Gonna start from the soccer fields at 5:30. Might be some other non-AZers there too.


----------



## powhunter (Apr 11, 2012)

Im out Michelle has a hair appointment

Steveo


----------



## bvibert (Apr 11, 2012)

That may be the lamest excuse I've seen in a while... lol. There will be other times though!


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 11, 2012)

powhunter said:


> Im out Michelle has a hair appointment
> 
> Steveo



Do you go with her to get yours done too?


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 11, 2012)

I still can't make it, have fun.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 11, 2012)

Getting your hair done too?


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 12, 2012)

You rolling rain or shine?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 12, 2012)

Yup.  You gonna make it?


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 12, 2012)

No, hope you didn't wait for me, just saw seeing this now.


----------

